# My new gun from Outcast



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just wanted to say once again I had a great experience with the staff at Outcast yesterday. I went looking for a new gun and they were very helpful and gave me what I feel was a fair trade in price.They were quite busy yesterday and at no point did I feel rushed while making my decision.This is the third gun I have purchased there and I will continue to buy from them. They have excellent prices right on par with academy and in alot of cases even better and you have someone knowledgeable to speak with.I ended up with a M&P .40c. I hope I can get to the range this weekend to try it out. Thanks again to the crew at Outcast.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new family member, glad to hear you had a good experience. It's always a goood thing to do business with a home owned shop.

Rick


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I would have bought one from them the other day if the gun had night sights. I will have to order online because no one has one in stock with night sights. I like dealing with them guys.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

smithnsig said:


> I would have bought one from them the other day if the gun had night sights. I will have to order online because no one has one in stock with night sights. I like dealing with them guys.



Why not let Outcast order one for you? They have ordered a couple for me and had them in 3 days equal to the cheapest online prices. I agree they are great folks to deal with.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some good words out there fer the great guys at Outcast!!!! Glad you gotcha a new toy!


----------

